# New fluval led - aqua sky? ??



## 07armando17 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi guys, so a guy in my area is selling the fluval aqua sky led with skypad remote 48" model. I've been trying to look online for information on it but can't find any other than an article explaining the 3 new leds fluval was coming out with, Marine reef 2.0, aqua sky and sirius. Has anyone ever heard of these or seen them? He had the aquasky one showed me videos ND he can change the leds from blue to white to red to green like the current satellite leds do also has set features like storm, cloud, etc. They look cool and was wondering if anyone else knew about these thinking about getting them but idk how good they'd be, ive attached 2 pics showing the box and specs of it. 
He said he got the hiok up and these aren't in stores yet being soldtoo


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

2400 lumens isn't a lot, but isn't terrible. I guess it depends on what light level you are after. 
I would stick with my finnex planted plus if it were me. 
It works fantastic for me even at 36" above substrate. 
The red lights must be magic.


----------



## BobnLana (Apr 11, 2015)

This is my first LED light for the 20 years I have owned an aquarium. Replaced my 48" T5 normal output 10,000k and actinic bulbs with the (48" to 60") version of this product. My 45 gallon tank is 21" tall. What a difference! The white LEDs are 6700k with red, green, and blue LEDs. From what I understand 6700k is just right for freshwater plant growth. The lights on full bright are brighter than anything I have ever had, and probably bright as I would ever want to go. The are all kinds of cool lighting effects seeing you can basically make any color you want. We used turn off our fluorescent tank lights at night, now we just change to a dim, dark blue. The 50,000 hour LEDs calculate out to 5.7 years of continuous usage. It comes with a 3 year warranty, but you need to save the box and receipt. I guess for a live coral, saltwater tank this product might not be good, especially because it isn't a full spectrum light, but for a freshwater aquarium this light rocks. If you have a 48" tank don't but the slightly cheaper one that is supposed to be (36" to 48") get all the light you can with the size I purchased. The only drawback I can see is that you NEED the remote to turn the light on and off as the is no switch.


----------

